# New to the Board, in New Jersey



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

welcome.!!


----------



## KnightedIbis (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks boarder, I saw a thread you had posted in about Blue and Camelback, I think we're hitting up Camelback this week. We're trying to decide on a season pass for a local mountain (Mt. Creek, Shawnee, Camleback - or JFBB - a little further). Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

*hello!*

welcome i started this season also and i looove this sport


----------

